# EIT/ FE Online Course



## JerryY (Jun 3, 2014)

Been out of school for 20 years, working as Engineering Manager for a none-profit organization. Mind you none of those math stuff being used here .

I took eit experts last year but failed terribly. Especially the Math and electricity part, way below average J The guy is kind of old and made lots of mistake during the lecture. I liked his calculator tips and short cuts but give lots of material beyond one can handle to cover. Now I am planning test masters or school of PE? Any suggestion. I am a single mother with a full time job and should be an online course J. Thank you for your time J


----------



## capstone (Jun 3, 2014)

JerryY:

Capstone Learning Associates provides an online FE review that was developed to match the topics, problem types and solution methodology found on the current CBT exams.

In addition to high quality graphics and studio quality audio narrative, written by a PE with 25 years of FE review instruction, the course includes tutor support. You can take the course lessons as often as you need them for as long as you need the course to complete your prep for the next exam.

To experience the methodology, you can register for the Engineering Economics module for free. Visit us at www.capstonelearningassociates.com. You'll also find a video presentation that highlights our superior online solution.

Best of luck to you in your exam prep!

-The Capstone Learning Team


----------



## yourssope (Aug 14, 2014)

School of PE is the best suggestion.

http://www.schoolofpe.com/register-proven-fe-review-course.html


----------



## Exengineer (Sep 28, 2014)

Would it be fair to say to anyone who fails their FE exam fresh out of university that maybe engineering just isn't for you? If a person can't pass that exam when all the courses are still relatively fresh in their mind then when could they pass? The longer you wait to take the test the harder it gets because you normally don't make use of a lot of that material in a job.


----------



## solomonb (Sep 28, 2014)

I will address this topic differently. I will opine that failing the FE exam out of school is not indicative of whether or not one should be an engineer. There are a plethora of reasons why someone might not achieve a passing score on the FE exam. There are statistics that show that folks who fail both the FE and PE on the first attempt have a harder time in passing each examination, however, I am not aware of any statistics that state that one failure indicates that you should not have become an engineer.

As I have written previously, you really need to review the elements of examination on the NCEES website to see what is on the test. If you do not do that and "wing" what you think will be on the exam, you could have studied material that was germane, however, was not tested on the exam. That does not mean that you are not a good engineer, what that tells me is that you failed to study what was on the exam.

My recommendation for a review program is www.engineerintrainingexam.com. Justin does an outstanding job of presenting the material that you need to pass the FE examination. I am sure that other programs are good, however, I do know that Engineerintrainingexam.com is superb!!

If you successfully passed an ABET accredited engineering program and graduated with a degree in engineering, you should have no difficulty passing both the FE and PE exams. Yes, you have to study and you have to THINK=-- however, as one who works on the PE exam, the questions are straight forward and test your ability as a minimally competent engineer. Remember, the test is designed to measure "minimal competency", this is the C- student, not the A student. If you cannot work at the C- level, perhaps, engineering is not the best career choice for you. However, that being said, if you did graduate with an ABET accredited engineering degree, you can pass both exams.

Let's get started.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 28, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> Would it be fair to say to anyone who fails their FE exam fresh out of university that maybe engineering just isn't for you?  If a person can't pass that exam when all the courses are still relatively fresh in their mind then when could they pass?  The longer you wait to take the test the harder it gets because you normally don't make use of a lot of that material in a job.


As usual, I disagree with dopey. Many people who fail the exam isn't due to a lack of understanding the material. It's due to the exam format, time mismanagement, not being particularly good test takers.


----------



## Transpo_Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

as much as it would be fair to say that the world would have been better off if your mother had used protection(or at least swallowed) which I am sure she did a lot of, just not enough of!



Ozengineer said:


> Would it be fair to say to anyone who fails their FE exam fresh out of university that maybe engineering just isn't for you? If a person can't pass that exam when all the courses are still relatively fresh in their mind then when could they pass? The longer you wait to take the test the harder it gets because you normally don't make use of a lot of that material in a job.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> Would it be fair to say to anyone who fails their FE exam fresh out of university that maybe engineering just isn't for you? If a person can't pass that exam when all the courses are still relatively fresh in their mind then when could they pass? The longer you wait to take the test the harder it gets because you normally don't make use of a lot of that material in a job.




so the test is a hologram?

(by the way, your statement in no way was helpful or even related to the op's question, and only made you look like a mean, vindictive person who is discouraging people from pursuing this field when you have no clue their circumstances- obviously not in alignment of the whole point of this board...)


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 29, 2014)

on a side note which is back to the original line of thinking here- wasn't there a company that offered if you didn't pass you could take the review class again for free?


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 29, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> on a side note which is back to the original line of thinking here- wasn't there a company that offered if you didn't pass you could take the review class again for free?




When I tool the School of PE last year, they offered free retakes if you failed the exam.

See: http://schoolofpe.com/fegeneral/guaranteeofpass.html


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

I think us folks that have been out of school for 20 years (like myself) would do better with actual classroom instruction?

I know I got a lot out of my PE review class that was “old school” style. Come and sit in a room and see problems worked out, we could answer questions, etc. We also would stay late together some days and work problems as a group (sort of like how we used to in College).

While I feel very “hip” computer wise (wanna see my myspace account?) LOL, I know I do better in the old school classroom where all these young folks seem to do better with the online / DVD courses..

Just a thought….


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

why am I responding to a 4 month old thread&gt; that is the real question..


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think us folks that have been out of school for 20 years (like myself) would do better with actual classroom instruction?
> 
> I know I got a lot out of my PE review class that was “old school” style. Come and sit in a room and see problems worked out, we could answer questions, etc. We also would stay late together some days and work problems as a group (sort of like how we used to in College).
> 
> ...




Yeah, but they are a bit harder to find and more expensive. The local college here only offers a review class during fall semester, and it didn't appear that anything was feasible through the private industry considering working full time and driving without giving up every Saturday for quite a while (which people who have been out of school for a long time may find difficult to actually manage with families)



Road Guy said:


> why am I responding to a 4 month old thread&gt; that is the real question..




because threads never die here unless they are locked...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

My only recommendation for exam prep classes is do not take them at colleges! They know nothing of the real world...


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 1, 2014)

Post no. 7 is classy. Real classy!


----------

